# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Wat te doen bij depressie?

## kelster

hallow mensen 
na een testje op internet
kreeg ik deze uitslag :

Indien u 17 punten of meer scoort op deze test bent u waarschijnlijk ernstig depressief. De kans dat u aan een depressie lijdt is groot. Het is nodig dat u hierover een deskundige, bijvoorbeeld uw huisarts, raadpleegt. 

kan dit waar zijn of niet ik ben pas 17 jaar  :Frown:  

het is wel zo dat ik het zin van het leven niet egt snap 
maar het is niet zo erg dat ik denk ik stap eruit ofzo :S

wat denken jullie mot ik naar de dokter gaan of het nog een tijdje aankijken 
wat moet ik zeggen tegen de dokter
ja ik ben depresief :S

me moeder zegt dat ze het wel aan me merkt maar zelf doet ze dr ook nix aan en zegt ze dat ik gewoon nietnzo raar moet denken 
ik weet het allemaal neit meer hoor :huh: 

ma ja ik hoor graag wat opties van jullie 

Kelly

----------


## Melaniie

> hallow mensen 
> na een testje op internet
> kreeg ik deze uitslag :
> 
> Indien u 17 punten of meer scoort op deze test bent u waarschijnlijk ernstig depressief. De kans dat u aan een depressie lijdt is groot. Het is nodig dat u hierover een deskundige, bijvoorbeeld uw huisarts, raadpleegt. 
> 
> kan dit waar zijn of niet ik ben pas 17 jaar  
> 
> het is wel zo dat ik het zin van het leven niet egt snap 
> ...




HaaaJ Meiis!

mijn moeder heeft er ook heel veel last van.. dus weet wel hoe jij je kan voelen.. maar weet je mijn moeder ging naar psychiaters 
na dat had dus geen zin.. :S

je kan wel naar een dokter gaan.. maar weet niet of het zin heeft.. je moet niet deze vraag stellen aan jezelf: waarom heeft het leven zin?

het is gewoon jou leven.. en het heeft zeker wel zin.. 

ga in je gedachte na wat je allemaal hebt gedaan voor mensen.. mensen die jij hebt geholpen.. 

dat betekent (dat als je ze bijv. hebt gesteund of je steund ze nu nog)

dat je voor hun zeker wel bestaat.. dus dat ze blij met je zijn.. 

je moet niet alle negatieve dingen vanjezelf bekijken..

mijn moeder heeft bijv. angsten .. heb jij die ook?

niet nodig.. 

denk gewoon aan alle goede dingen die je hebt gedaan in je leven.. of dingen die je nog graag wilt doen..

vergeet het negatieve! daar wordt je alleen maar ziek van.. en dat moet je niet gebeuren .. want mijn moeder is nu 46 en heeft er nu al 26 jaar last van ofzo.. en dat is zeker niet fijn.. niet voor haar maar ook niet voor de rest van de familie..

dus deze zin: WEES TEVREDEN MET JE ZELF! dan komt alles goed..

en ook al ben je dat misschien niet.. (misschien wel hoor) .. gewoon doorzeten .. het is niet nodig om daar aan te denken.. je bent zoals jij bent! en dat kan je helaas niet veranderen.. 

en denk eraan.. niemand is volmaakt niemand is perfect.. iedereen is anders..

en wel 10000000 mensen hebben dit probleem helaas ook..

naja ik hoop dat je nu genoeg advies hebt!

en ben je hierna nog erg onzeker.. dan kan je misschien maar ff beter wel naar de dokter gaan..  :Frown: 

heeel veeel sterkte meis!! 

groetjes.. Miij

----------


## mailtruusje

hoi kelster!

ik zelf heb op een of andere jongerensite ook zo'n depri-testje gedaan, en er kwam uit "zwaar weer"of terwijl, ik moes ook hulp gaan zoeken. Ik ben 17 jaar, net als jij, en vind het ook erg balen want dan ben je nog zo jong.. dan ben je toch nie al depri? ik kvinnut ook erg irritant en wil liever nie naar een dokter, dalijk krijg je anti depressiva voorgeschreven op je 17e.. nou, lkkr hoor.. maar ik snap je dus heel goed. Ik weet ook nie zo goed wat ik er aan ga doen en wat jij er dus aan zou kunnen doen, misschien maar niks..? heb je dan ook vaak dat je nergens zin in hebt en maar wat rondhangt? dat heb ik namelijk heel vaak.. zelfs geen zin om naar vriendinnnen te gaan, en ik weet helemaal nie waarom.. ik heb wel veel moeilijke dingen meegamaakt en maak nog steeds mee, dus dat zou een reden kunnen zijn, maar de precieze reden weet ik niet...

hoop dat het helpt dat iemand van jouw leeftijd hetzelfde heeft??  :Wink:  nou, heel veel succs ermee!

----------


## Daantje

Ik had dat ook toen ik 17 was. Ben nu een stuk ouder. Heb ook therapie gedaan, een paar keer zelfs. De therapie heeft me soms wel geholpen, vooral als ik het gevoel had dat die man of vrouw echt naar me luisterde en me probeerde te begrijpen en helpen.
Af en toe word ik nog wel depressief, vooral als ik eigenlijk heel boos of erg teleurgesteld ben maar het niet durf te zeggen. Dan denk ik dat anderen me wel stom zullen vinden of een zeurpiet als ik zeg wat ik voel. Of vaak weet ik niet eens dat ik zo boos ben, maar denk ik er pas aan omdat ik weer depressief word. Dan denk ik: "Oh ik voel me depri dus ik ben zeker weer ergens heel boos over." En als ik bedacht heb waarover en er iets van zeg (voorzichtig), dan gaat de depressie vaak ook weg.
Nou ja, ik weet niet of jullie hier iets aan hebben, maar ik weet hoe moeilijk het voor mij was dus ik dacht misschien helpt het om te horen wat ik heb geprobeerd. Als ik heel goed voor mezelf opkom, ben ik minder depressief, maar ja, dat is dan juist eng als ik me zo voel. Maar de keren dat het lukt ben ik wel trots.
Ik hoop dat je er iets aan hebt.

----------


## emma61

Ik heb begrepen dat er tegenwoordig heel veel jongeren met depressieve gedachten rondlopen.....
Nu moet ik ook wel zeggen,dat al die zelftestjes daar geen goed aan doen...want meestal ga je naar zoiets toe als je een rotbui hebt...resultaat heb je dan altijd natuurlijk.
De kunst is,om daar relativerend mee om te gaan.het is maar een moment-opname.....ik heb zelf een dochter van 17 die ging om met meisjes die zichzelf sneden,en begon zelf ook te snijden!
Resultaat:aan de medicijnen,want men dacht aan border-line,sinds ze van die school af is,is het snijden bijna over,nu is het nog de kunst haar ooit weer van die medicijnen af te krijgen!
Wat ik wil zeggen is:laat je niet in een hokje stoppen,waar je niet hoort,we hebben allemaal wel eens een flinke dip,daar kun je normaal gesproken wel weer uitkomen,praat er vooral over met je ouders,vrienden,of vriendinnen.
Dat is het belangrijkste:je hoeft niet altijd leuk,aardig of vrolijk te zijn hoor,lekker sippen of mopperen mag gerust!
groetjes,Emma

----------


## papaya

Hoi, ik heb wat tips voor je:

- Zoek goede eerlijke vrienden, geen tuig of straatjongens, daar word je alleen maar depressiever van.

- Pas je voeding aan. Eet veel groenten en fruit, begin met visoliecapsules te slikken, drink dagelijks groene thee ( zonder suiker ) en koop bij de drogist Rode Klaver tabletten. Dit werkt ook goed als je je rot voelt.

Groet, E.

----------


## Emanuelle

het antwoort van zelftests bepaal je zelf - jij vult in hoe depressief je je voelt - ze kunnen je nooit iets vertellen wat je niet al wist. Of je echt een geestelijke stoornis hebt waar je hulp voor moet krijgen hangt er in de eerste plaats van af of je nog gewoon door kunt leven. Ga je je school halen? Heb je tenminste een of twee goede vrienden? Dat is denk ik het belangrijkste als je 17 bent. Later gaat het erom of je je werk nog kunt doen, of je je kinderen kunt verzorgen etc. Als dat niet lukt moet je zeker naar de dokter gaan. Anders kun je dingen doen om blijer te worden - iedereen wil toch blijer zijn dan ie is? Niemand is de hele tijd gelukkig en van geluk kun je nooit genoeg hebben. Als je het een tijdje bijzonder moeilijk hebt kunnen de volgende dingen helpen:
regelmaat in de tijden dat je opstaat, gaat slapen en eet. Dat maakt dat je minder na hoeft te denken omdat sommige dingen gewoon gegeven zijn. En gebrek aan slaap honger en dorst kunnen oorzaken van depressie zijn zonder dat je het weet. Verder helpt het veel dingen te doen, vooral dingen waar je trots op kunt zijn. Om problemen snel op te lossen of oplossingen te bedenken en niet alleen over de problemen na denken. Sporten helpt ook - daar door maak je endorfine aan wat maakt dat je je gelukkig voelt - en je kunt jezelf sportieve doelen stellen die je kunt halen zodat je je daar weer goed over kunt voelen. Uiteindelijk komt het vooral hierop neer: minder denken en meer doen. Al weet ik heel goed dat dat makkelijker gezegd is dan gedaan...

----------


## johan26

Ik ben het met Emanuelle eens, het klinkt simpel maar minder denken en meer doen is dé remedie. Je geest houdt nu eenmaal van denken en piekeren. Denken en piekeren betekent dat je je bewustzijn verlaat en je over laat gaan op het onbewuste. Het onbewuste, geest, creeert een hele wereld voor je wat vaak niet overeenkomt met het werkelijke. Piekeren = niet aanwezig zijn in het nu = het onbewuste de controle geven over jou! 

ga voor jezelf na wat je nu eigenlijkt wilt (bereiken). Doen is doelen stellen en deze verwezenlijken.

----------


## Petra717

Neem eens een kijkje bij het artikel over bewegen en depressie.

----------

